# A mind Boggler, PS3 or High end DVD



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

This is a tough one.:scared:
The PS3 plays blue ray dvd, vcd ETC ETC AND HAS hdmi 1.3 AND optical out and plays games
a good DVD player like the the Pioneer 600 plays good DVD's and upsamples etc.

Connection method is via HDMI from player to AV amp to pioneer 428 PDP.

Which way to go, PS3 or Pioneer DVD Player?:hissyfit:

Jag


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

If money is not a consideration the PS3. It upconverts sd DVDs and can play Bluray. Not sure why you would consider any upconverting sd DVD player other than cost.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Plus the PS3 plays SACD if anyone wants that functionality.

I agree, if it's a cost issue, then the basic upconverting player makes sense (why not an HD DVD player? They are going for a song now and up convert very well). But if you're looking at just an SDVD player that upconverts and it's the same price or close to the PS3, I personally would get the PS3. Some may disagree with that, but I think it is an excellent addition to anyone's home theater or entertainment setup.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Ah, me reason is that it is future ready, or when I Blueray discs become more reasonably priced, and, I have the option to play games.. and the photo viewing capability is great and it has a hard drive built in.
All in, it is a great home entertainment centre compared to just a blue ray player.
PS3 also has HDMI 1.3 outputs.
Thanks for the thoughts. I will get a PS3 (and a few games I've had my eye on for a long time)

i just got a Pioneer 428 PDP, new AV reciever etc, so, the PS3 joins their ranks



Cheers
Jag


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I think your making the right decision. PS3 has alot going for it, upgrade ease, 1.3, games, etc. It is for that reason that I am currently planning on selling my 360 soon to get it.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Does PS3 decode all formats. I have heard it does not decode DTS HD.


----------

